# Audi autoglym life shine



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just ordered a new a3 sportback and was offered the life shine.

What are peoples thoughts on it mine are it's a rip off. What do detailers charge for similar job and what does it consist of.

cheers


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Its usually quite overpriced and wont touch the durability of ceramic sealants on the market today.

Obviously I'm going to, but i suggest getting a Detailer to prep before you pick it up!


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I should've done a search before posting as I've now found a few threads on it now.

Cheers


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to be very against autoglym since I joined detailing world. It's pure brand snobbery.

Since starting to do this for a living I quickly realised that autoglym is a sensible choice for most products that I need and lifeshine is no exception.

It's actually properly priced IMO

around the £280 mark? It is about this price everywhere near me

Of course it's only good value if the person doing it does it properly.

It's the only protectant I've seen that makes a vehicle glow like heck. I have been truly impressed and would reccomend it to anyone!

I did this a few months ago, not brand new either, far from it. But after good prep, good machine polishing, and careful application it looked like this!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

No problem! 

The main ceramic sealants you will want to consider are CQuartz Finest and Gtechniq C1. 

Give me a shout if you need a hand.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> I used to be very against autoglym since I joined detailing world. It's pure brand snobbery.
> 
> Since starting to do this for a living I quickly realised that autoglym is a sensible choice for most products that I need and lifeshine is no exception.
> 
> ...


The reason I say overpriced is because of quotes like 400 and 500 from dealerships!

Definitely as you say, application is the be all and end all, which can't be guaranteed by dealership valeters in my opinion.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

It's quite frustrating. Autoglym themselves claim they are quite ruthless when allowing a company to apply the treatment, however people that actually care about application (like myself) wouldn't dream of charging those prices, yet we do it better in most cases!


Not saying dealerships Valeters aren't any good. But let's be honest they are there for a job, not chasing a passion and career in the business 


However lifeshine as a product is IMO, best paint sealant on the market, and I've tried lots. And their glass coating stands up to detailing worlds most commonly suggested ones. 

I do a lot of 'end of lease' valets and even after 3-4 years these things still bead like hell and the paint looks great after Just a wash, can clearly see that the product has done a old job


Rant over lol


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

ABC Detailing said:


> No problem!
> 
> The main ceramic sealants you will want to consider are CQuartz Finest and Gtechniq C1.
> 
> Give me a shout if you need a hand.


Cheers will do. I bought quite a bit of kit 4 years ago when I got a new van and joined here. Snow foam gun the works and it's paid off my van looks like new.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

We had life shine applied to SWMBO's 330 convertible. I thought it was odd that we got in addition to the auto glym bag a cardboard box with products in. Some had been applied and some hasn't. 

My guess is that the dealer washed it and that was it


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

not worth the money and takes the fun out of detailing your own car


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

phillipnoke said:


> not worth the money and takes the fun out of detailing your own car


really? its not worth saving 2 hour of work every fortnight?

i never knew this existed to be honest. seems impressive if one application can last 4 years


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Now you've found the other threads you'll know that with any coating applied to a vehicle its only as good as the prep work carried out in the first place, and we all know how little time valeters get in dealerships therefore you can't be sure it will do what it says it should.

And Lifeshine beading after 3 or 4 years? I'd love to see this!

And glass guard is a great product on side and rear windows, but so is RainX.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

TigerUK said:


> really? its not worth saving 2 hour of work every fortnight?
> 
> i never knew this existed to be honest. seems impressive if one application can last 4 years


Buy a kit for a tenner on ebay and let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a fair bit of Lifeshine in my Garage, I am on the Autoglym list of applicators, however I don't bother with it on my own cars anymore not because it is rubbish, I just have tried the Zymol on the Rover & Gtechniq on the Evoque then prior to these used Autoglym HD Wax amongst others.
I have loads of the Diamondbrite bottles too, so many infact that I dumped loads recently, their Lacroe gives a nice finish imo.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

chippy1970 said:


> Just ordered a new a3 sportback and was offered the life shine.
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on it mine are it's a rip off. What do detailers charge for similar job and what does it consist of.
> 
> cheers


You will get a much service from a detailer than going to main dealers


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Get a detailer to do the work. 

I would ask them not to touch it or even wash it. 

I would request for it to be left the same way they get it. Either take it to a detailer when suits or get a detailer to go to the dealership


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Take it to s pro detailer mate you wont be dis appointed.
id choose one off here as well because your guaranteed they are passionate about their work and know all there is to know

:thumb:


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Had lifeshine on the GTI, not worth the money. £15 on ebay for the kit and the fun of doing it yourself properly sounds like a better bet. Or, as I did on my Volvo, Opti-coat 2.0 with 2 coats of ag hd on top and you're laughing.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I have to admit i must have missed the point here..

This is forum for persons interested in detailing there own cars in a personal fashion or businesses detailing for customers to make a living.

why on earth would you post about saving 2 hours work once a fortnight..


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Waylander , what on earth are you on about ?

Read the thread I want info on what to put on my new a3 when I get it. If you read all my old threads you will see I'm into detailing that's why I joined when I bought my new van 3 years ago.

I like to look after things I own.

God knows what your comment about saving 2 hours is about you've lost me


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I do have a tin of fk1000p and some srp so might use that .

Other option I'm leaning towards is using a local detailer to do it before I pick it up.

It's all in the early stages now anyway I only put the deposit down yesterday


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

chippy1970 said:


> Waylander , what on earth are you on about ?
> 
> Read the thread I want info on what to put on my new a3 when I get it. If you read all my old threads you will see I'm into detailing that's why I joined when I bought my new van 3 years ago.
> 
> ...


This is the post he was on about mate :thumb: .....



TigerUK said:


> really? its not worth saving 2 hour of work every fortnight?
> 
> i never knew this existed to be honest. seems impressive if one application can last 4 years


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol sorry thought he was having a dig at me lol


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

no dig at you mate it was a decent question in the first place.

And i go with most on this post sod the dealer most are profit hungry fools

made a balls up of my new A4 with A-glaze that i never asked for taken me ages to get all off except for the bits they missed that is

sorry if there was a bit of confusion


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

chippy1970 said:


> Waylander , what on earth are you on about ?
> 
> Read the thread I want info on what to put on my new a3 when I get it. If you read all my old threads you will see I'm into detailing that's why I joined when I bought my new van 3 years ago.
> 
> ...


Waylander isnt on about you, chill your beans.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

these things must be very common. I was walking by a row of parked cars. Nothing special just your bog stand ford focus, audi as3's, vw and the usual japcrap (no offence), they all seemed to have beading and have some type of sealant/wax. Perhaps it's the factor coating.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Waylander-A4 said:


> I have to admit i must have missed the point here..
> 
> This is forum for persons interested in detailing there own cars in a personal fashion or businesses detailing for customers to make a living.
> 
> why on earth would you post about saving 2 hours work once a fortnight..


I didn't realise enjoying detailing meant you had to spend more than two hours a week on your car????

I enjoy detailing my car but I also enjoy my free time and it's only some days I have the time to spend cleaning inside and out, polishing and waxing it.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

djgregory said:


> Waylander isnt on about you, chill your beans.


They're in the fridge  :thumbup:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

chippy1970 said:


> They're in the fridge  :thumbup:


PMSL. :lol:

I once bought a brand new Grande Punto and I requested that they didn't wash it when they took delivery of it... obviously they took no notice of my request. :lol: although, they did give me a bottle of stage 1 and 2 of the Diamondbrite (iirc). When I used it I was amazed. Really really impressive reflections. Can't recall durability though. I definately wouldn't pay for it though, £300 could buy you some very good products that would last you alot longer imo.

Enjoy your new car, hope the waot isn't too painful.


----------

